# Does your vet know you feed raw?



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll have had Montana for a year in July and I hadn't found a regular vet that I have liked until now.
I picked her because she's very friendly and informative, and she does animal acupuncture. 
I took the dog in today for an annual check-up and "advised" vaccinations, and when I told her I was only comfortable with minimal vaccinations (parvo and distemper), she was completely on board, and suggested tittering! She also said -despite her offices advisory that Montana was due for vaccines- that Montana is fine for another 3 years. Cool beans!
But then when we got on the topic of dental care, she suggested I give raw hide bones and "big" (weight bearing) bones... eep. I told her I give her beef ribs, where she was weary because she said dogs try and swallows these, when I told her she is not a hard chewer and I supervise and take away when she is done.
So because of her previous bone suggestions, when diet came up, I clamed up and said I feed Orijin.... I really like a lot of things about this vet, she is very gentle, but opinionated, but she's the only one I have found to be more on the natural side of things. I want to be more comfortable with her before I tell her what I feed, and I would also like Montana's blood panel to come back before I say anything as well. Proof is in the pudding, right? 

I feel like a timid kitten for not telling her off the bat, but I'm so hesitant with vets and raw! I really don't want to "get into it" with a vet, especially because I live in such a small town and they are far and few between here. Did you tell your vet as soon as you started feeding raw?


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually just got a call back from the vets office we did a CBC and QBC on Montana's blood, and it came back that she has very high red blood cell count. Could this be a cause from feeding raw??? Now I feel terrible for not telling her... but I'm sure she would say raw is the cause of the elevated red blood cells, but could raw actually cause this???? 

She found it very strange and can't really figure out why unless it's a heart issue which she said she might want to do a chest x-ray on. Also waiting to hear back about results on ehrlichia which she tested positive for when I got her, but her last blood was negative.

Now I'm doubting raw.... Stressful!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Nope, my vet doesn't know. Well, my holistic vet did, but I just ditched that vet when I found out they don't offer vaccines spaced out and done individually (rather than the DHLPP combo). So, back to the traditional vet I go. The traditional vet is a larger practice and DOES offer spaced out vaccines. I'm not sure if I'm going to say that I feed raw, though. They are already unhappy that I wish to titer in the future rather than vaccinate (which is odd, considering titering is more $$$$$ for them than vaccines.)


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

OOps - just read your second post. 

http://mountaindogfood.com/RawHelp/Raw_Food_Study.pdf 

Not sure if this says anything about red blood cell counts, but it does compare typical blood test results of raw fed dogs to kibble fed dogs.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I told my vet and it wasn't an issue, not even a comment from the vet himself. I think a lot of it has to do with the culture down here...many people come from countries that do not feed kibble so it's not a big deal.

However, when I get up north...things may change. We'll see what happens then.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the look I got when I told my vet I fed raw ------> :shocked:

Very disappointing because I was hoping for a different reaction. I know that Natalie will know more about the red blood cell count. Hopefully she'll be on soon. The elevated level may be from dehydration because raw fed dogs don't drink as much water because raw meat has so much moisture.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank for you replies so far! I have a feeling my new vet might not embrace it, but could accept it... I just don't want someone who is going to say every issue she may have in the future is due to feeding raw because they don't agree with it, ya know?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Honestly, I think everyone should fully disclose to their vets the diets they give their dogs. If they don't agree with PMR, you gently tell them that this is what you are doing and your mind won't be changed. The more people fess up to the PMR diet, the more knowledge vets obtain about the benefits of feeding it and treatment of animals that are on this diet.

This happens with human doctors too. I've heard of them telling vegetarians that they HAVE to go back to eating meat as soon as they get sick from anything. It's lazy and uneducated advice.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I don't have a specific vet that I always go to, just a specific clinic, and they assign me whatever vet is avaliable...

Anyway, I went to the vet just a few days ago, because of my dog's enviromental allergies. Of course she asked me what I feed, since it was an allergy related visit. I told her that I feed a homemade diet, a raw one, and there was no real reaction at first. Later when she commented on my dog's teeth, and said they looked good, I told her that he had a dental a year ago (this was right before I started raw) but I was hoping that he won't need one ever again thanks to the diet. She then said something like "Oh well that depends, kibble cleans teeth blah blah"... But when I explained that I feed whole chunks she seemed to accept that, I think she at first thought I fed ground meats. 

She did ask me a bit about if I did my research, and I assured her that I did, and she seemed to accept that too. She admitted that she wouldn't be comfortable enough to do it herself, and she said that she didn't know much about it. I like that fact that she admitted to not knowing a lot about dog nutrition!

One thing I didn't really mention though was the fact that I feed whole bones... I never denied it though. Maybe I'll get more specific at my next visit, if it's needed. :tongue:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I actually just mentioned she was on a new diet and left it at that, until our conversation rolled into how over weight my dog was and she must be loving her new diet and that I should cut her to at least 3c of kibble per day...of course I am not sure what your feeding her ...I said well actually its raw. I got a sigh and an ok glad I know(as she was franticly writting in her chart) because I will warn you now I see people who feed raw and then just like that your dog can get sick from a bad piece of meat and end up w/ bloody stools from infection. I said ok, then I went on about how I feed, what I feed, my rotations of protiens and the 80/10/10 and she listened then said well it sounds like you know what your doing. I think she will respectfully let it be what it is and I am sure as long as I have no issues she wont say nothing. BUT I am betting her frantic chart writting was like a big fat flag if this dog has issues she is raw fed.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Love my lab said:


> I actually just mentioned she was on a new diet and left it at that, until our conversation rolled into how over weight my dog was and she must be loving her new diet and that I should cut her to at least 3c of kibble per day...of course I am not sure what your feeding her ...I said well actually its raw. I got a sigh and an ok glad I know(as she was franticly writting in her chart) because I will warn you now I see people who feed raw and then just like that your dog can get sick from a bad piece of meat and end up w/ bloody stools from infection. I said ok, then I went on about how I feed, what I feed, my rotations of protiens and the 80/10/10 and she listened then said well it sounds like you know what your doing. I think she will respectfully let it be what it is and I am sure as long as I have no issues she wont say nothing. BUT I am betting her frantic chart writting was like a big fat flag if this dog has issues she is raw fed.


Uhm. From your siggy, Harleigh doesn't look overweight AT ALL. :\


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We don't get to see the same vet each time we visit either, which is annoying to me, but yes, I do let them each know we feed raw. 

For the most part, I get asked a few questions and they leave me alone. When Remi was a puppy the vet there tried telling me I needed to add a vitamin supplement, but he also admitted he knew nothing about raw. 

I do think its important to share with them what you are feeding sos that they are aware. Its just not a healthy relationship with the vet if you don't feel you can share what you feed. And they should respect your choice to do so. That is ideal. If they dont support your decision and are constantly lecturing you NOT to feed raw, I'd say find a new vet.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

lol, thanks... well according to my vet she wants reahven between at least 70-75.....the day I took her she weighed 88lbs. that was 29 days ago sooooo I have worked real hard and did cut her down to 19oz a day.(with terrbile guilt I must admit...those sad feed me puppy eyes kill me) I however have decided that I will not focus on the vets "ideal" weight, rather work on her body. To me poundage means nothing, it is just like us humans...and maybe reahven is a more stockier lab. I have seen many more dogs that were very very over weight and I didn't think my dog was that over weight. I am taking her in monday to see how much she weighs after this past month.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Love my lab said:


> lol, thanks... well according to my vet she wants reahven between at least 70-75.....the day I took her she weighed 88lbs. that was 29 days ago sooooo I have worked real hard and did cut her down to 19oz a day.(with terrbile guilt I must admit...those sad feed me puppy eyes kill me) I however have decided that I will not focus on the vets "ideal" weight, rather work on her body. To me poundage means nothing, it is just like us humans...and maybe reahven is a more stockier lab. I have seen many more dogs that were very very over weight and I didn't think my dog was that over weight. I am taking her in monday to see how much she weighs after this past month.


With a short coated dog you should be able to see the last rib or two. You want to be able to just lightly touch the ribcage and hips and feel them, not have to press down to feel them.  Its tough to tell by looks alone- Riddle was 14lbs overweight at one point and I didn't realize how fat she was. I thought I'd have to shave of 5lbs or so to get her in shape... but she just wasn't getting in good condition and the pounds kept falling off! She went from 68 to 53lbs. 

Back on topic, lol... my vet knows I feed raw and LOVES that I do. He confessed to me a couple months ago that he can't even feel excited when a client is feeding a good kibble, he just wants them all to feed raw. Needless to say, I love my vet.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Love my lab said:


> lol, thanks... well according to my vet she wants reahven between at least 70-75.....the day I took her she weighed 88lbs. that was 29 days ago sooooo I have worked real hard and did cut her down to 19oz a day.(with terrbile guilt I must admit...those sad feed me puppy eyes kill me) I however have decided that I will not focus on the vets "ideal" weight, rather work on her body. To me poundage means nothing, it is just like us humans...and maybe reahven is a more stockier lab. I have seen many more dogs that were very very over weight and I didn't think my dog was that over weight. I am taking her in monday to see how much she weighs after this past month.


She looks perfect to me in your signature pic, Barb. She's got a nice tuck and looks muscular!! You know your dog, and sometimes I think vets tend to follow the "guidelines" too closely as to what a dog should weigh. If that were the case, Morgan would be severely underweight. She's a lab too, and she weighs 49 lbs. She's got a petite frame and if she weighed what a female lab typically weighs, she'd look like a marshmellow!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Montana said:


> Actually just got a call back from the vets office we did a CBC and QBC on Montana's blood, and it came back that she has very high red blood cell count. Could this be a cause from feeding raw??? Now I feel terrible for not telling her... but I'm sure she would say raw is the cause of the elevated red blood cells, but could raw actually cause this????


What time of day did you have blood drawn? Was it post meal? Did you fast her before the blood draw? 

There are so many reasons that a RBC can be elevated. If dogs are slightly dehydrated, which usually happens towards the end of the day regardless of what the dog eats. Its a common occurrence that raw fed dogs have elevated RBC values. Did she happen to tell you what the value was and the reference range? 

Don't feel bad about not telling her. 



> She found it very strange and can't really figure out why unless it's a heart issue which she said she might want to do a chest x-ray on. Also waiting to hear back about results on ehrlichia which she tested positive for when I got her, but her last blood was negative.
> 
> Now I'm doubting raw.... Stressful!!


Don't doubt raw. Doubt your vet for getting you worried about the elevated RBC value...since this value can be elevated due to simple dehydration. Unless this value is THROUGH THE ROOF, I don't see what the issue is.

Here's bloodwork results from several of my raw fed dogs:

Bailey, when she got hurt. Blood was drawn late afternoon (HCT is elevated):










Bailey again, recheck 6 months after her accident. Blood draw was early morning...as you see the HCT is normal now:










Akasha, blood draw was midday (HCT is high end of normal):










Emmy, blood draw was midday (HCT is high end of normal):










Shiloh, blood draw was midday (HCT is high end of normal):


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My vet knows I feed raw. He used to give me a pretty hard time about it, but this past visit he finally admitted that my dogs are all healthy, so I must be doing something right. He didn't want to credit raw, but he certainly didn't argue it this time!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep we disclosed to the vet that we feed raw, she was concerned at first as there are people around here that are a bit nutty, she inquired what/when we feed how often we change proteins etc, i explained ( she was picking my brain to make sure i wasn't an idiot feeding raw hamburger every meal day in day out) she was happy that i had done my homework, she admitted that she wasn't against it, but she wouldn't recommend it to everybody coming into the office either. It's nice to have an understanding, I think it would be irresponsible not to tell your vet what your dog is eating, yes... they will probably blame everything on raw but thats what you get for not being mainstream


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Our vet knows we feed raw. When Khan was having all his food allergy issues it was at that time that I told him of my research (finding this great place!) and what I was going to be doing. He actually agreed and said that feeding this way would probably be the best thing for him. He only cautioned me to make sure it was well balanced. I know he is not recommending this type of diet to his patients; but I like the fact that he isn't so close minded, when a person who has done the research comes in he is willing to accept the decision.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> What time of day did you have blood drawn? Was it post meal? Did you fast her before the blood draw?
> 
> There are so many reasons that a RBC can be elevated. If dogs are slightly dehydrated, which usually happens towards the end of the day regardless of what the dog eats. Its a common occurrence that raw fed dogs have elevated RBC values. Did she happen to tell you what the value was and the reference range?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply old laptop went on the fritz.... It was about 3 o'clock in the afternoon, mind you that is "morning" for us, including Montana because the boyfriend and I both have night jobs. I had just taken her on a walk, did not fast her no (wasn't told to), gave her her meal, then headed off to the vet. She had not had anything to drink yet at this point either.

I got a call back and her ehrlichia test was negative again. Vet also ran a heart worm test as well, also negative. 

The vet I saw isn't in the office very often so when she calls me I WILL tell her I feed raw, and request the papers of her blood work so I can compare with yours! I'm hoping the vet doesn't have a big problem with it because I do like her and it would be a shame to have to try and find someone else... Thank you SOOO much for posting those. It put my mind immediately at ease. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Echo2k3 (Apr 27, 2011)

I told my new vet, who i've been going to since March this year, as soon as they asked. 

They weren't over the moon about it, they sort of gave me the one raised eyebrow look..but they also didn't say anything negative about it. If anything it sort of helped with the situation my girl is in at the moment with her ear infections and inflamed ears, she said it will be much easier to narrow down if it is a food allergy on what i'm feeding then if it were to be processed food. Though she still did mention how Hills Science Diet also have a good ZD range that would most probably work for her. 
Luckily for us in Australia we have had some quarantine issues with Hills for a couple of months now and there is next to no stock on any shelves in the country.. yay 

I go to a small vet clinic about 40 minutes drive from my house, even though there are about 10 other clinics much closer... even with in walking distance from where I live. But they have such a good reputation and are very one on one with you.. not like the others which are more "In, Money, Out" 
And there are only 2 Vets there.. so they always have some idea what is going on with Keisha if the other is away because they have both dealt with my little girl.


----------

